# Quick Trip



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CT (Atlantaking) and I took a quick trip down to Carolina this past weekend to see if we could rustle up a drum or two. The weather was nice and accomodating with a mild NE wind so we decided to hit the north beaches. 

Drove around a bit and ran into Cdog and SeaBear as they were fishing so we stopped to say hey and see what was shaking. Cdog had caught his drum the previous night so he was pretty tired but happy. We headed back down the beach and passed DrumDum in the process but he was on a mission so we didn't try and stop him.

We stopped to fish in what looked like a nice little hole. There was a bit of sargasso weed that made the fishing a bit of a pain but apparently not as bad as it was earlier in the week. We fished from Saturday morning till Sunday morning, catching a cat nap here and there. There were snapper blues in the surf so I rigged up some metal and caught a couple to use as fresh bait. Saturday evening right at dusk, my line (17# Tri with a bite leader of 100#) started to peel off my Blue Yonder, slowly at first and then with a purpose as I picked up the rod (RS1418) set the hook and held on for a bit. The run started and for a bit it was all I could do to just hold on and not even try and turn him. Felt a few good head shakes and knew I had a good fish on. 25 minutes later, here is what came to shore...










Well, it wasn't a drum but it sure was a thrill catching that 6 foot sand tiger. I was very impressed with my BY and that 1418 - not your typical shark catching equipment. 

A little bit later in the evening, CT was fishing with a ABU 5500 CT loaded with 15# and a AFAW Surf rod. That combo could cast a ton! He laughed and said, watch me get a fish when I'm throwing the light stuff. Sure enough...CT is bowed up and he's not budging this fish that's on. He fought that fish for about 20 more minutes and finally brought it into the wash where we all estimated it - a beautiful drum all of 48"!!  At that point he practiced a quick release (translation - his line broke at the shock knot)  and the fish was off about its way. 

All in all, a tiring but very good trip. We got to fish and play with our toys, caught some fish and met some good folks. Now, on for the next round in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

now there's a report with teeth! 
thanks for sharing -- looks & sounds as tho you had a great time!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats the stuff Im needin to hear


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice Garbo Milt, was good seeing ya again. See ya at th tourney.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Those sand tigers were everywhere when I was down last week. Nice to see you get some pullage.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

wow nice shark milt. aww so close but no cigar ct, you'll get one next time. this is for huntsman and 1obxnut, OHWWWWW!!!!! wait milt werent you there for that too?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

No, I think I missed that one Eugene. There were some additional circumstances surrounding CT's break-off. Let's put it this way, he had a lot of help...  It wasn't me though!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good job. Looks a lot like the same type of shark I caught last week at False Cape. Looked like it had just given birth with a flabby belly. Did it have faint spots?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

yep, it had the spots on it as you can see from the picture. From what I understand after reading about the sand tiger, eventually those spots go away with age.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Good job. Looks a lot like the same type of shark I caught last week at False Cape. Looked like it had just given birth with a flabby belly. Did it have faint spots?


you can tell sand tigers by the teeth, they don't call them snaggle puss for nuthin'. Also the 2 equally sized dorsal fins & pointy nose are a pretty good clues.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CT have knot problems? ....that is a sin! NO FHB 4U!

CT, we've all been there.....sux to loose a nic'un.....especially on the lite stuff....
What don't kill ya will only make you stronger.

Semi-sweet congrats CT.

Thanks fer the report Milt. Purty werk.

...but speakin of landin a nice fish on lite tackle.....


.....the A/C Rookie hooked up to one today on a Sea Striker puppy drum rig ( fish was right in the wash)...and got himself his 1st 48' incher.....Crawdaddy got n2 em too.

Purty werk boys and congrats...will cya 2nite.

Dayum Crawdady...one from the planks and 'nuther from the suds. Ya FHB SOB


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Good job. Looks a lot like the same type of shark I caught last week at False Cape. Looked like it had just given birth with a flabby belly. Did it have faint spots?


sand tigers store air in their bellies to maintain & regulate buoyancy -- could this be the reason for the flabby belly? -- think it is the only shark to do this. & the even sized dorsals & snaggle teeth are giveaways.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK. For some clarifications:_ I _did not have knot problems . I was tangled up with 4 other lines that were from other fishermen because their lines were streaming down the beach due to the current. Those 4 other rods were spiked _50 yards_ to my right of my AFAW when I hooked the fish. What I _failed_ to do was tell the person who was "helping me" land the fish that my shocker was only 40lb test. While I was grateful for the help, it wasn't really needed (if the individual who helped me is reading this: I am very grateful for your help and coaching, but I should have told you that the shock leader was only 40lb test and _requested_ to land the fish myself).  I got the fish all the way to the wash and was on its way up the beach before my "helper" stepped in. 

For the record, my 15lb line held up (all 140 yards out in the water), my Bimini Twist held up, my No-Name held up. The 40lb test shock leader broke when it was used to drag a 48"+ drum out of the surf when it was rolling out. :redface:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Just so long as we're clear here, it wasn't me coaching or trying to help him, I was busy trying to get the darn camera to work...

Sad truth was, he did have 4 lines wrapped around his and it was a recipe for disaster.  Probably should have had those lines cut off rather than the person try and untangle them and handline the fish in. 

You could see the smoke coming out of CT's ears and the wind out of his sails.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> CT have knot problems? ....that is a sin! NO FHB 4U!
> 
> Dayum Crawdady...one from the planks and 'nuther from the suds. Ya FHB SOB


CT is probably one of the more technical and methodical fishermen regarding tackle I've met. Shame it happened to him for sure...

We may as well call Craw-daddy *BUTTER*, cause he's on a *ROLL!!*!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CT....you know I was jus tryin' to get under ur skin. 

They's ketchin em this far S......com'on back down an' redeem yerself!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> (translation - his line broke at the shock knot)  and the fish was off about its way.
> 
> ....


leave the reporting to Newsjeff....ur a truble maker


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

oh, AK, thats sad. have seen & had this same kinda thing happen to me at "da point" -- so from what i gather your "helper", no matter how good his intentions were, succeeded only in helping you to lose your fish....
all you "helpers" out there -- when someone has a fish on that your lines out imperil him getting his fish in.....the right thing to do is reel your lines in out of the way --- if you are too late on the draw for that then the right thing to do is to sacrifice (cut) your line. its just courtesy to your fellow fishermen.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> leave the reporting to Newsjeff....ur a truble maker


Ouch! Heh heh...what are friends for...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What day was that that you saw me,Milt??

On Monday,I WAS MOST DEFINATLY on a mission... 

Glad ta seeya got em..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey DD, that would have been Saturday, a.m., you were driving the buggy heading the opposite direction from the way we were going...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> CT....you know I was jus tryin' to get under ur skin.
> 
> They's ketchin em this far S......com'on back down an' redeem yerself!


Oh, don't you worry. I'll be back  And I'll have my bunker knife on my belt, ready to cut tangled lines! 

As a side note, I caught this fish on a 5/0 Eagle Claw L197. I saw the hook right at the corner of the jaw for the brief moment the fish was rolling in the wash :fishing: I'm sold on the L197's!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

At least you got some nice pullage !! Nice catch guys!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report guys... where was my call?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey DD, that would have been Saturday, a.m., you were driving the buggy heading the opposite direction from the way we were going...


 That day was doing "recon"...


----------

